# When will feel baby kick



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there


Had dating and Nuchal scan Thursday it was fantastic I am 13 weeks 1 day now and my scan on Nuchal measured 1.7 mm and they said that was fine, had bloods so just waiting on those back yet.  What part does the bloods pay to scan is it 50/50 do you know.  Saw the baby jump about on scan got all 4 limbs was really cute to see measuring baby is about 6cm.


Other question is when might I feel it kick I am really eager to get this assurance.


Also what's the best week to go for a 3d scan.


Thanks very much


Regards Tammy X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The bloods and scan all work together as one picture, so there isn't really a split to quote you. Some people feel movements at 18 weeks, but others not until 22, so don't worry if you don't feel them at the earlier stage. In a way, it can work the opposite way to reassuring you, as its one more thing to worry about, whether you are feeling enough etc! The worrying never stops! 

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply emilycaitlyn, looking forward to all the worry   X


----------

